# Question for Jac-in-the-box



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi

A couple of questions actually.
1: i really enjoy waxing my car and if its dry on the weekends i will wax away the day......so my question is..... can you wax to much????

2: I am thinking about rotary clean....how dificult is it and what should i buy (on a budget) as its only going to be my car that it will be used on.

3: The previous owner as somehow got a small amount of what looks to be whits gloss paint on the seat, not xcessive just annoying, your advise on that would be appreciated too

Thanks In Anticipation

Guy


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Kegman said:


> Hi
> 
> A couple of questions actually.
> 1: i really enjoy waxing my car and if its dry on the weekends i will wax away the day......so my question is..... can you wax to much????
> ...


Wax too much? Yes. If you're using a premium quality wax anything more than an initial 2 coats and a top-up coat every 6-8 weeks is unecessary/wasteful - and on dark colours can give a smeary finish which is a sod to correct.
What wax are you using?

Rotary clean? I assume you mean you want to buy a rotary polisher? If you have no experience then I would suggest:
a. that if you do buy one, you don't practise on your own or any other car with decent paint.
The rotary is not the fire breathing dragon it's made out to be - but in less than experienced hands you can do an awful lot of damge in a short time...even when you've got the hang of it, a moments loss of concentration will result in tears!

b. if you want a rotary look for the following, "soft start", electronic speed control, a min speed of 600rpm/max speed 14/1500rpm.

c. buy some oldf scrappy panels to practise on.

d. best suggestion of all...buy one of the gentler power polishers Meg's make a good random orbital kit G220. Far safer to learn how paint reacts to different cut pads and polishes with something that's far less aggressive than a rotary! You can still achieve superb results with one of these with minimal risk of causing damage.

Paint on leather? If it's old then any solvent won't touch it - and it would bebad advise to tell you to try it. What is pretty safe and may do it, is some lighter fluid (petrol not gas!) applied with a cotton bud, it might soften it up so it can gently scraped off.

Dave


----------

